# how to use?



## mr. smoke (Aug 1, 2011)

hey guys i would like to ask... how do you use coyote urine for a dirt hole set?

do you just put a couple of drops in the dirthole or do you put it on the backing? also do use something else like a bait to put in the dirthole?

thanks!! 8)


----------



## Trapper49 (Dec 9, 2011)

Not an expert here but, bait in the hole, lure on the backing, dont over due it


----------

